# Preaching in the Lbcf 26.11



## JML (Oct 27, 2010)

> 11. Although it be incumbent on the bishops or pastors of the churches, to be instant in preaching the word, by way of office, yet the work of preaching the word is not so peculiarly confined to them but that others also gifted and fitted by the Holy Spirit for it, and approved and called by the church, may and ought to perform it.
> ( Acts 11:19-21; 1 Peter 4:10, 11 )



This paragraph has always confused me and I was hoping that you all could help me out. If the work of preaching the Word is not confined to the elder as the confession states but others may perform it, what are the qualifications for these other "preachers"? It only says that they must be gifted and fitted by the Holy Spirit and approved by the church. Would they also have to meet the qualifications of 1 Timothy 3 and Titus 1? If so, how is that since they are not elders? If not, how are their qualifications determined? To be gifted and fitted there would have to be some sort of qualifications from the Scriptures.

Also, does the WCF contain the same teaching?

Thanks for the assistance.


----------



## Damon Rambo (Oct 27, 2010)

If you look at the preceding article, (26.10) you will see that the specific duties of preaching for elders is "in the church." 1 Timothy 3 and Titus 1 refer to overseers (authority) not proclamation (evangelism). A person outside the church, preaching to heathens, is not exercising authority (cannot exercise church discipline, censure, etc.).

And no, I do not believe the WCF has anything similar. This is probably due to the emphasis of 17th century Baptists on the priesthood of believers, and the much more blurred line that they saw between ministers and laity, compared to their "Presbyterian" counterparts of the time.


----------



## JML (Oct 27, 2010)

Damon Rambo said:


> If you look at the preceding article, (26.10) you will see that the specific duties of preaching for elders is "in the church." 1 Timothy 3 and Titus 1 refer to overseers (authority) not proclamation (evangelism). A person outside the church, preaching to heathens, is not exercising authority (cannot exercise church discipline, censure, etc.).
> 
> And no, I do not believe the WCF has anything similar. This is probably due to the emphasis of 17th century Baptists on the priesthood of believers, and the much more blurred line that they saw between ministers and laity, compared to their "Presbyterian" counterparts of the time.



Ok. But what would their qualifications be? It says that they are "gifted and fitted by the Holy Spirit for it, and approved and called by the church." This implies that there are criteria that must be compared to the person to see if they are approved, called, fitted, and gifted. What are these criteria?


----------



## KMK (Oct 27, 2010)

Damon Rambo said:


> And no, I do not believe the WCF has anything similar. This is probably due to the emphasis of 17th century Baptists on the priesthood of believers, and the much more blurred line that they saw between ministers and laity, compared to their "Presbyterian" counterparts of the time.


 
I heard someone else say something similar the other day about Particular Baptists and their emphasis on 'the priesthood of believers' in opposition to the WCF. Is their view a difference in kind or degree? Can you link some sources?

As to qualifications for lay preaching, it would involve desire, knowledge, and ability. Does this layman desire to preach the gospel? Does he know the gospel? Does he have the ability to express the gospel in terms that people understand?


----------

